# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Τουαλέτα για Γατούδι!

## marlene

Καλησπέρα! 

Εδώ κ 2 μέρες έχουμε μαζέψει ένα αδέσποτο γατάκι που βρήκαμε σε ζόρικη κατάσταση κ προσπαθούμε να το βοηθήσουμε.. Ο μικρός θα μείνει μαζί μας μέχρι να τελειώσει η θεραπεία του και να βρει ένα μόνιμο σπιτάκι. Οπότε αν σας βρίσκεται κανένας γατο-εξοπλισμός που μπορείτε να μας δανείσετε, θα ήταν παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτος!
Θα σας επιστρέψουμε τα πράγματα αμέσως μόλις το ψιψίνι βρει σπίτι.

Η τουαλετίτσα είναι ένα από αυτά που χρειαζόμαστε.  :winky: 

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------

